# Equivalency Certificate



## SKSK11

Hi All,

Is anybody's equivalency certificate got rejected for the position of teachers in private school?

Please let me know...:confused2:

Thanks,
SK


----------



## twowheelsgood

What confuses you ?

If it’s rejected it’s because they don’t think it’s equivalent. 

Which country ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKSK11

twowheelsgood said:


> What confuses you ?
> 
> If it’s rejected it’s because they don’t think it’s equivalent.
> 
> Which country ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am from India...I am currently working as an HR

I got selected as KG teacher in one of the private school. They want me to process equivalency certificate. I am planning to quit the current job and give notice period here.

My point is what are the reasons of equivalency certificate rejection? May I quit my current job and my equivalency also will get rejected..confused


----------



## twowheelsgood

How would anyone know what the reasons are for rejection other than the people who rejected it ?

have you asked the people who rejected it, why they rejected it ?


----------



## SKSK11

twowheelsgood said:


> How would anyone know what the reasons are for rejection other than the people who rejected it ?
> 
> have you asked the people who rejected it, why they rejected it ?


hmmm...thanks for the response.

Can you please let me know how long procedure it is to take the equivalency certificate?


----------



## SKSK11

twowheelsgood said:


> How would anyone know what the reasons are for rejection other than the people who rejected it ?
> 
> have you asked the people who rejected it, why they rejected it ?


I didn't ask from the people who rejected it in person and I don't have any info about that. I just posted on this forum to get multiple views. May be the the person who is handling this process can respond on that. 

Still thanks for your response.

I just want to know how much time it will take to get equivalency certificate??


----------



## twowheelsgood

Equivalency will not help - that is specifically for certain degrees which are considered an alternative to a specific demand. 

If you could use that route, your potential employer would have told you. 

It just sounds like your degree either isn’t good enough, or relevant enough or is from a university which the client does not accept to be good enough. 

Only they can tell you which reason it is. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmat293

Hi my equilency is rejected because they told my degree headline and mark sheet headline is not same.
If any body have any please suggest me.


----------



## azmat293

Hi my equilency is rejected because they told my degree headline and mark sheet headline is not same.
If any body have any solution please suggest me.


----------



## techhazel

SKSK11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anybody's equivalency certificate got rejected for the position of teachers in private school?
> 
> Please let me know...:confused2:
> 
> Thanks,
> SK





SKSK11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is anybody's equivalency certificate got rejected for the position of teachers in private school?
> 
> Please let me know...:confused2:
> 
> Thanks,
> SK



Hi my equviaelncy application is got rejected twice , finally i got help globoprime equivalency agents ,

approch this company , consultation is completely free 042394809 this is thie number


----------



## techhazel

if anybody is struggling with equvialency process , check out this agency called "globoprime attestation serivces 

they are providing an equviaelncy certificate for the UAE.


----------



## imran.6er

Kindly tell me if someone know about equivalency. I want to teach in UAE and want to know about my M.A degree. I have completed this in English subject in Private mode not in Distance mode from Swat University which is not an Open University. So I want to know that can I teach in UAE if I have this degree. If you please kindly give me information about it. It'll be kind of you.


----------

